# Aquarium Set Up Not Against A Wall?



## ss1120 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd like to set up a 50 gallon (or so) tank in the middle of the room, as a divider to separate the dining area from the living area. Usually you'd have a couch or something for this.

Issues are power supply and direct sunlight from a window. BUT, are there other things I have not thought of??

I'll have the proper shading on that window so will not be any direct sunlight, and figure just run the power cords under a runner rug to the wall outlet.

There are no kids that might bump into it. No wild parties where people might bump into it.

Guess against a wall there would be shadows and in middle of room would be brighter during the day. Are there certain types of fish that would not like that??

Thanks for this forum. I had a tank years ago & knew little of what I have learned reading here. Plan to do it right this time far as pairing the right fish species and the cycling, etc.

So, other issues on having a tank in middle of room???

Thanks!


----------



## Andrewz00 (Apr 2, 2010)

ss1120 said:


> Issues are power supply and direct sunlight from a window. BUT, are there other things I have not thought of??
> 
> I'll have the proper shading on that window so will not be any direct sunlight, and figure just run the power cords under a runner rug to the wall outlet.


depending on how permanent you want it to be, and if you own the house, and if you have access to the floor below....i suppose a few other factors might come into play...
but you could always run a new electrical outlet and have the receptacle inside the stand... GFI outlet with a cover of course!! thats what i would do anyway... you would see not a single wire or runner


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

It is an interesting question, whether some fish might be continually stressed in such an aquarium. It is probably worth considering depending upon the type of fish you plan for this aquarium. Fish that are influenced by the colour of the substrate (which most all forest fish are), the presence of floating plants (some will only venture out under such cover), etc. may find four open expanses of "space" an issue. I don't know.

On a purely stability issue, I would want the stand very solid and secure; a few times I have banged into furniture, though never aquaria along walls. Then, the more "open" the aquarium is, the more vulnerable to all sorts of things like vacuums, brooms, people, chairs tipping...these things can happen to any of us. Built into a wall divider would be safer.


----------



## ss1120 (Nov 19, 2009)

Andrewz00 said:


> depending on how permanent you want it to be, and if you own the house, and if you have access to the floor below....i suppose a few other factors might come into play...
> but you could always run a new electrical outlet and have the receptacle inside the stand... GFI outlet with a cover of course!! thats what i would do anyway... you would see not a single wire or runner


Thanks

I do own the home and would be as permanent as these things go. Can think of no reason I'd change it long as it works for the fish.

My thought is to be able to enjoy it from the entry way, dining room, living room, & kitchen (which looks out to this living/dining area). This also brings up the "back" of tank where filters are stored. That "back" would be facing my living room so that view would be obstructed unless can work a way to best install the filters. Can they be installed on a side wall instead of back wall?

Yes, I thought of an outlet at the stand and that may be way to go. But with carpet over a cement foundation, sounded involved to cut up the carpet and cut into the cement to run a line?!


----------



## ss1120 (Nov 19, 2009)

Byron said:


> worth considering depending upon the type of fish you plan for this aquarium. Fish that are influenced by the colour of the substrate (which most all forest fish are), the presence of floating plants (some will only venture out under such cover), etc. may find four open expanses of "space" an issue. I don't know.
> 
> On a purely stability issue, I would want the stand very solid and secure....


I have lots of reading to do on type of fish. 'fraid I do not know what a forest fish is.  I will not have live plants in this; too much to take in for a first tank.

And yes, I looked at a few stands and said no way. Stability is most important. Long as I get a sturdy stand, I am not worried about minor bumps. thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

ss1120 said:


> I have lots of reading to do on type of fish. 'fraid I do not know what a forest fish is.  I will not have live plants in this; too much to take in for a first tank.
> 
> And yes, I looked at a few stands and said no way. Stability is most important. Long as I get a sturdy stand, I am not worried about minor bumps. thanks!


"Forest fish" is a term for all of the characins (tetras, hatchetfish, pencilfish), rasbora, danios, dwarf cichlids, angels, discus, gourami, most catfish... basically, those fish that naturally ocur in smallish streams and creeks or pools in the forested tropical areas.

Live plants are not as difficult as fish in my view, and they make a tremendous difference to not only the look of the tank but the water stability. Unless you are thinking more of large fish that would eat them.


----------



## Andrewz00 (Apr 2, 2010)

ss1120 said:


> Yes, I thought of an outlet at the stand and that may be way to go. But with carpet over a cement foundation, sounded involved to cut up the carpet and cut into the cement to run a line?!


ahhh that might cause a problem! LOL! i have the same issue, in a basement apartment though. Another option would be to built a half wall as a divider and use that as the stand. since you are on a concrete slab, weight isnt an issue as long as your construction is solid! ive done that for a friend of mine, same situation... we simply built a dividing wall between the living and dining room and used it as the stand for the tank.... nice way to hide alllll eqpt and electrical etc... plenty of storage space too..


----------



## karjean (Feb 4, 2010)

Good concept of the location for a sight all around. I do like this idea.


----------



## ss1120 (Nov 19, 2009)

Byron said:


> "Forest fish" is a term for all of the characins (tetras, hatchetfish, pencilfish), rasbora, danios, dwarf cichlids, angels, discus, gourami, most catfish... basically, those fish that naturally ocur in smallish streams and creeks or pools in the forested tropical areas.
> 
> Live plants are not as difficult as fish in my view, and they make a tremendous difference to not only the look of the tank but the water stability. Unless you are thinking more of large fish that would eat them.


Are there plants that require minimal (or no??) trimming? I have enough landscaping to keep up with outside. 

thanks for forest fish info


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

ss1120 said:


> Are there plants that require minimal (or no??) trimming? I have enough landscaping to keep up with outside.
> 
> thanks for forest fish info


 There are quite a few plants that would do well with fine gravel substrate and moderate lighting and require little pruning or trimming. Crypt's ,Java Fern, Anubia,and mosses all would maybe be a consideration. 
Byron ,and others,could possibly present even more options but the few I have mentioned ,,are good hardy plants to perhaps begin with.;-)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be difficult to put an HOB on the side of a tank. Glass canopies typically stretch across the entire width of the tank and leave the back area of the tank open for cords and filters. If you put the filter on the side of the tank, you'd have to figure out some other (likely DIY) canopy solution.


----------

